# Ground Fire just misses B-17



## cheddar cheese (Apr 12, 2005)

Just found this nice shot on http://www.avionpark.com/


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow! That was close!


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 13, 2005)

Dazzle the pilot why dont you!! - i'd drop one on him get my own back!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 13, 2005)

Or pioneer AC-130 tactics and get the gunners to open up on the AA emplacement


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dang...close call. You know someone's watchin out for ya.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep, couldn't agree more
BTW, welcome Aggia and I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 19, 2005)

oh don't worry, i havent had this much fun since i got lost at the airshow 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2005)

just prey you don't get lost on here because, well, we've lost many members that way, maybe that's where les went


----------



## Erich (Apr 19, 2005)

don't think it is a WW 2 ETO shot


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

I was thinking the markings look like they are post-war.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

but who would be shooting at a B-17 post war??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 20, 2005)

Egyptians - Israel used then in 48'


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

but they're in american markings??


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Think its just a ww2 shot. If Israeli's would use b17's with american markings, US would be at war with the egyptians i guess.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Could be Vietnam. The U.S was using B-17s in Vietnam because the Vietnamese didn't think they looked like U.S planes and left them alone. Maybe they realised with that one.  

Or it could be from the PTO.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Then the americans probably forgot to remove that US sign...


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

I have no idea what you're talking about. However, it can't be from Vietnam. All the B-17s serving in Vietnam were black.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

There were B-17s in Nam?
I thought they came out of service after WWII and replaced by B-29s


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

They served in Korea and Vietnam. In Vietnam they were painted all black with down-coloured U.S markings. The serial numbers were removed except a three digit number marking the aircraft. 

Designated RB-17G they were converted B-17Gs with no guns. They were used for recconaisance. Also used for dropping agents and special forces into the jungle. 

Based at AFB Clark (Phillipines) they were used because to the Vietnamese they didn't look like U.S aircraft. Very few were used.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 11, 2005)

Ahh, thanks


----------



## unpunk01 (May 15, 2005)

They did outfit B-17's in the post war days with Remote Controls for target practice! Could that be the case?


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2005)

I think unpunk hit it right here. I just found this little bit about the QB-17L target drone:

_The designation QB-17L was assigned to surplus B-17Gs that were modified during the postwar years for use as radio-controlled drones for various tests, usually as targets for missiles. They were sometimes equipped with television cameras to provide a target's view of the approaching missile. They were usually painted in red-orange Day-Glo paint with black diagonal stripes for increased visibility. Their serial numbers were prefixed by an O, indicative of their obsolete status. Sources for QB-17 conversions were new B-17s that had went directly to storage upon delivery from the factory, B-17s that had been retired from other duties, and DB-17 drone directors that were now surplus to requirements. 

Most of the QB-17Ls met their end as flying targets for the early Nike Ajax surface-to-air missile or for the Hughes Falcon air-to-air missile. Often, the QB-17L would be the subject of intentional near misses to preserve the drone for as many missions as possible. 
_
http://home.att.net/~jbaugher2/b17_24.html


----------

